# Looking For Breeders



## oceanSpirit

Hello!
I have started a project that may be interesting and solve a problem in the world. The problem is that 50% of saltwater fish are caught with Sodium Cyanide. This stuns the fish so they can transport them but at a cost. It kills the coral and damages the surrounding environment. My goal is to pair up people like you all, who have the capability to breed fish, with a pet store in your area. This way, the stores do not have to rely on importing fish. 
The fish that you would give to the stores would not have to be your top stock. They can just be culls that can still live and do not have major deformities but they are not show worthy. You can create a deal with the pet store you would provide fish to in order to benefit from this deal too. 
The idea is still in development and is a part of the Youth Ocean Conservation Summit mini grant program. If you have any suggestions as to how I can improve my idea, please post them. Any constructive criticism is welcome.

Cyanide Fishing Resources
Biological Diversity
National Geographic
Global Animal

_This project was funded through a mini-grant from the Youth Ocean Conservation Team. The Youth Ocean Conservation Team is a global network of youth and adults dedicated to protecting our planet’s marine ecosystems. To find out more visit:_ _www.youthoceanconservationteam.org_


----------



## oceanSpirit

Hello again! As a follow up, I would like to know what type of fish everyone would be willing to breed for this project and if they already breed fish for a pet store. Thanks much!


----------

